# Anyone trying naturally?



## LadyMoonlight

Hey everyone

Our DS (19 months) was a natural miracle after we'd been advised to go for ICSI due to Endo and MF.  We're now ttc #2.

We're not expecting to be able to access ICSI/IVF this time around due to the cost (already over-mortgaged and with me staying home to be an at-home mum, the cash just isn't flowing in like it used to).  We're considering going back to CARU for NHS-funded testing to check if anything's improved as regards my Endo (as I've been told that pregnancy can relieve it, and I certainly haven't had the painful periods that I used to suffer pre-pregnancy - my ovarian cysts even disappeared when I was pregnant) and his sperm count, other than that we're expecting to have to do it naturally.

Just had a big disappointment - ovulated on 23 June (+ OPK, ovulation spotting, swollen belly, Ov pains etc), BD'd at the optimum time, started having cramps last week and got my hopes up.  Only to be met with the double whammy of a BFN and AF on Saturday   (spent ages crying and DH2B just got annoyed with me as he "just can't see what I'm panicking about" - he thinks he's Mr Super Sperm now he's a dad, lol!)

Not sure how to go about it, apparently the old temperature charting thing seems to be discredited these days and OPKs are not being considered reliable.  Plus I'm 36 - will be 37 in December - and panicking that times no longer on my side. . .

I'd be interested to hear if anyone else is trying the "natural" route . . .


----------



## Jess75

So sorry for your bfn. It is rotten eh. I am trying naturally after a fet pregnancy so will keep you company xx


----------



## spjulac

I am ! Nice to meet you  

I have been posting about my Clearblue monitor which I bought to see whether there was any chance of me regularly ovulating. As well as a low AMH (and being 39 this year), I have endo and had 2 lots of surgery for cysts. I had hoped being pregnant might have helped the endo but I needed surgery again last year after my daughter was born.

Its weird, I end up on the 2WW every month now. I'm getting used to knowing when AF is due by signs like backache and cramping days before AF. I am also charting my temp (yes I really am this obsessive), and can predict AF by temp drop at the end of the cycle. It means I have due warning before AF so I get used to the idea of not being pregnant gradually before AF arrives. I certainly wouldn't discredit temp readings, I simply use it to tell me whether I ovulated (to confirm what clearblue tells me) rather than to predict ovulation. I dodn't like the OPKs because I used cheapy eBay ones and found them hard to read.


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Hi spjulac

Funny you mention cheapy OPKs I'm using them too and find them really hard to read, the test line is really faint, and I can never see another line, I don't know if that means I'm not ovulating or whether the test is just crap?!


----------



## janinec

ladymoonlight - hiya - i never got anything on the ovulation pee stick kits and i thought it must be cos i am still breas tfeeding and then i bought a clearblue fertility monitor and it says i am ovulating  thats weird isnt it ?


----------



## cruelladeville

Ooh, just posted about ovulation and breastfeeding too......can I ask if anyone knows if Clomid is safe to take while breastfeeding?


----------



## spjulac

Have you looked at the pee-stick lady's website? www.peeonastick.com this is a lady on a mission to make life easier for all of us who pee on sticks regularly. She has a "Gallery" of her used pee sticks and charted her LH surges! 

Bubblegum: check with your GP about Breastfeeding and Clomid- some drugs aren't recommended during breastfeeding either because they can interfere with breastfeeding itself or because it passes into breast milk. Can't help you, but you should tell whoever prescribes for you that you are still breastfeeding.

I still love my Clearblue monitor (but thats only because its telling me I peaked ie ovulated yesterday  )

/links


----------



## cruelladeville

Thanks Spjulac, I did some Googling and it's not known whether it passes into breastmilk or not so that's a no-no.

By the way, does anyone know if those saliva OPK's work or not?


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Argh confused now

Last period started 5 July.  According to my pee sticks - and I've been testing twice a day - I haven't ovulated yet.

My cycles have always been 26 days long, although because I'm still breastfeeding they have been a little more irregular.  I've been ill with a stomach bug this week as well.  Do you think this has delayed my ovulation?!  I defo ovulated last month as I even had ovulation spotting and we BD'd at the right time but sadly it was still a BFN  

Oh and Spjulac/Janinec - as regards the Clearblue monitor thingy - whats the difference between that and ordinary pee-sticks (other than the cost lol)?  

Is there a difference between the Clearblue monitor and the Persona one?  

Jess - hi, what are you using, or are you just trusting nature? lol!


----------



## kas1872

hiya its karen,, ( lovely pic by the way) i am hoping to try naturaly after having undergone a tubal reversal,, however only the left could be opened,,,, but i am confused about the diary around when ur most fertile, cos if ur anything like me,, my periods are relatively regular,, however it seems like i ovulate nearly right before my period,, due to the headaches,,, but i seem to get mastitis right after my period so i guess my hormones are up the wall,,, i too have polystic ovaries,, endo,, and adhesions on my right side,,,, i am just confused as how to calculate it all,,,,, so any hints or tips hun u find please let me know

karen
xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Wondered if I could join you - just to give you a brief history - my dh and I found out in 2004 (after ttc naturally) that he had low motility - we decided to have private tx straight away, we had 2 IUI attempts and were told that not even IVF would work for us as the sperm quality was so poor, so we embarked on ICSI, after the 2nd ICSI attempt I fell pg with dd.  We have since had an FET and another attempt at ICSI in June this year which resulted in a positive pg test - for me to only m/c a week later.  We are desperate for another child however, cannot put ourselves through any more tx so have decided to try again naturally. I have put dh on selenium and other vits and am hoping for another miracle.........

Cath x


----------



## spjulac

Ladymoonlight: pee sticks measure LH surge whereas the Clearblue pee sticks measure decreasing levels of oestrogen during the pre-ovulatory phase, and the LH surge. It gives 3 levels of fertility low/high and peak (during LH surge). Research has shown that the most fertile period is the 6 days before and during ovulation. This is why measuring temp alone isn't helpful because by the time your temp increases after the LH surge and increased progesterone production you have already ovulated and you have missed the most fertile period. At least that is what the Clearblue monitor info says  .

Tiger: we are in very similar situation (although our last ICSI attempt never really got off the ground because I had no eggs). We have been told that we shouldn't bother proceeding with more IVF/ICSI. Doesn't stop me trying the old fashion way though.   Clearblue monitor is cheaper than ICSI. But then I'm still not pregnant yet, so I leave you to judge how effective it is.

I'm on day 26 and waiting for the witch......my temp has been all over the place this cycle, but we have been on holiday and because I never get up at the usual time it goes up artificially.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Spjulac - thanks for the clearblue tip - I shall have to try them!!  I hope the witch doesnt show up for you this month!! As for me, I think I have ovulated since the m/c so have done some  during that time, however, not really sure where I am now?? I think it takes about 2-3 months for your cycles to get back to normal following pg/m/c. I always know my cycles like the back of my hand so for once I guess its quite nice to not know whats happening!!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## spjulac

OMG I got a BFP.



Stunned. Simply stunned. No words can express how stunned I am.


----------



## janinec

wow ! well done !


----------



## Shoe Queen

Oh my gosh - Congratulations - fab news!!


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Hi spjulac and congrats I'm very happy for you.  

I feel very depressed this cycle as AF has just arrived despite carefully BMSing at the right time.  I can't stop crying but I need to pull myself together for the sake of my DS.    I just feel very desolate and empty right now . . . 

I've invested in a Persona monitor, which I've heard is for contraceptive purposes but can also be used ttc as it tells you when you're fertile - it works in the same sort of way as the Clearblue, just that it gives you "green" days when you're unlikely to conceive and "red" days when you are likely to, plus shows an "O" when you're ovulating.  It was just a bit cheaper than the clearblue monitor.  I've set it to day 1 today so we shall see how I go with it.  If I don't get on with it I'll sell it on EBay and try the clearblue one instead. . .


----------



## spjulac

Ladymoonlight: this is my 7th month of trying, so I know what you mean. Good luck with the Persona monitor.


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Just curious as to whether anyone's used pre-seed?  I am going to try it this month.


----------



## janinec

whats preseed ?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

How are well all.  I also want to know, what is preseed? And also another question for all you ladies trying naturally - have you ever been told you could not conceive a child naturally? Am worried as Dh and I have had 6 tx in total, the last one ending recently in m/c but we have never conceived on our own and told we were not likely to.  I have no known problems and dh has low motility but very high sperm count - am just wondering whether Im trying to fool myself??

Any advice, greatly appreciated!!

Cath x


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Janine/Cath:

http://www.preseed.co.uk/

Pre-seed is a sperm friendly lubricant which is often feted as an aid to conception if you have problems with not having enough EWCM. As I have major problems with vaginal dryness, absolutely _*no *_EWCM and very little creamy CM, I'm wondering if it might help . . . I've heard very good things about it. Only problem is its pretty expensive - £10 for just 6 measly little sachets 

/links


----------



## janinec

thanks for that - preseed - dont think i will bother with that, but got DP on LOADS of pills !!
(for his really bad swimmers and lack of them)
Gosh I hope they help xxxxx


----------



## spjulac

At the last clinic follow up we were told we were unlikely to have another through IVF/ICSI because of my low AMH and previous surgery, also DH poor number and poor quality swimmers. This is my first ever naturally conceived pregnancy, and I didn't think it was possible! Obviously we have a long way to go, but at least for the first time ever I feel we have got off the "starting block" and might one day have another naturally. (Not counting chickens yet though).

I think the only way to stay sane is to know that there is always hope. Docs don't know everything, and my Consultant was very careful to say that we wouldn't have another ICSI baby but that didn't mean I wouldn't get pregnant. Perhaps she had been caught out before  

Pre-seed: never tried it. But I did try a "mooncup" which cropped up in some threads. Its a plastic cup you are supposed to use like a tampon during your period (arrghh TMI) but instead you use it to keep the swimmer in after BMS.


----------



## Fey-blue

Hey there all,
used to post on ff years ago< managed to concieve my handsome son naturally after being told that we would need a fairy godmother by the priory! just about to start icsi then hey presto!
However now trying for second child with no luck  
don,t feel like can discuss with dh as he feels that it is his fault, mst of my mom friends have had second and third babies, its so poo sometimes hey? 
xx


----------



## Guest

I'm a newbie!  We are back on the rollercoaster after taking 3 years to conceive our beautiful daughter, who was a natural creation, one month before I was due to start Clomid (due to PCOS).

We are now trying naturally for a bit, mainly because I've got a lot of baby weight to shift, so don't feel healthy enough to try the clomid yet, and also because, perhaps lightening does strike twice?  

We've had slow start.  Mainly because I'm now borderline Diabetic (after having GD), and am waiting for a GTT (16th October) to confirm this.  Having terrible side effects such as night sweats, excessive thirst, and worst of all, thrush.  This has put a stop to all BMS, but I went to the GP yesterday after spending over £60 on over the counter treatments, and he gave me a tablet to take.

Today, I feel a difference already, and reckon by the weekend we can start trying again.

Because of the PCOS, I don't ovulate, so there's not point monitoring things and using OPK sticks.  My last AF was 24 July, nothing since, but BFN when tested.

So there you go!  I hope we can help each other through some of the hard times, and hopefully    share the happiness as we create some BFPs!!


----------



## scousemouse

can I join in? my DS is 8 weeks old and I adore him (conceived with clomid & IUI), we have decided to ttc No2 straight away.  Am a little scared about being back on the ttc rollercoaster.  had my postnatal check on Monday and mentioned to my GP who fully supports us and has agreed to prescribe me clomid again in a few months in nothing has happened naturally.  Am having CD21 bloods done next week, plus prolactin levels too see if i need to go back on the meds.  have started using OPK's again but so far no positive (CD13)


----------



## Guest

Scousemouse!  Another newbie like me!


----------



## scousemouse

Hi snagalpuss,

hope you are enjoying your weekend   good luck hun   

I'm feeling a little down hearted, still no +opk, always used to get a = on cd 11 or 12, maybe I'm expecting too much too soon  

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Guest

Well, I've worked out why no AF this month!  I've put almost a stone on!    Am doing the soup diet this week with a friend to get a kick start, and then I need some serious dieting to shed some of this weight and get my cycles going again!  

Scousemouse, sorry you're not feeling so good.    Sending lots of   vibes your way hun!


----------



## scousemouse

well I've had 2 AF's since Jack now and have just had CD21 bloods taken along with prolactin levels too.  Don't get results until 3rd Oct though but I know the CD21 results will show no OV as I never did get that +OPK.  My GP has agreed to prescribe clomid for us if no BFP within a few months.  It didn't ersult in a BFP the last time I took it but hopefully it will this time - fingers crossed!

how are you snagalpus?


----------



## HJG

This is our first month of trying TTC naturally since DH decided he would like try again.  I've had mild period cramps for nearly 3 days on and off and no bleeding (AF due today!).  Perfectly normally you may say but the only time I've had cramps without bleeding is when I was on 2WW.  

Why do our bodies play such nasty tricks on us?  I know there is about 1% chance of being pregnant for a start DH has been away on business at crucial time even without IF history.  But a little part of my brain keeps saying "what if".  How do you all cope with these little things that give you hope and keep them firmly in perspective?

HJG


----------



## scousemouse

HJG - good luck hun, I don't think we ever really cope we just get by, if that makes sense  .  My body played tricks on me for years.


----------



## Guest

Hey Girls,

Early days, but I just wanted to let you know we've got a very surprise BFP here, and I've just been for my scan and see a lovely little heartbeat!

After being told at 19 I'd struggle with the PCOS, I am now (hopefully) going to have two natural miracles.  

I wish you all such luck in trying for another, and send   and love to you all.


----------



## scousemouse

Congratulations Snagalpuss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spjulac

Congratulations snagalpuss.  Its amazing what can happen itsn't it!


----------



## scousemouse

I got a natural BFP last weekend, totally in shock!


----------



## becca

wow congrats to you you too hunnie .

hearing stories like that does give people hope x


----------

